# UMMA Duck Shoot



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Throwing this out there. We've got about 8 shooters so far. 
The UMMA (Utah Mud Motor Association) will be hosting a fund raiser duck shoot this Saturday the 22nd. The only stipulation is that you have to be a member to the UMMA. An annual membership is $30.00 and can be paid the day of the shoot. So if you're interested in shooting over roughly 1000 floating decoys out of one of five layout boats RSVP by PMing me, Tyson or Diverfreak.

I'm contemplating bringing a BBQ and having a few burgers for the shooters, thoughts???

Here's the link...

http://utahmudmotor.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=96


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Would love to go and try my luck with some divers but theres a holy war at 4:00 pm I just cant miss :wink: 

Should be a blast and maybe next time I could do it.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I might be interested 
PM sent


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

How many spots are you looking to fill?

How much are you looking to raise?

I am interested....Pending my schedule.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> How many spots are you looking to fill?
> 
> How much are you looking to raise?
> 
> I am interested....Pending my schedule.


i dont think this is about raising money as much as it is to get people out for a hunt. also to get those interested in joining the association. not sure on how many is going so far, but i think we have about 5 or so layouts. so you'll get some ****pit time to shoot a few divers. just be careful not to shoot a can. there are alot of them around


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*WOW! sounds like a GREAT time!!*

Josh,

The kid and i would love to partisipate but we will be in Wyoming this weekend.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

hairy1 said:


> How many spots are you looking to fill? *As many as we can.*
> 
> How much are you looking to raise? *Like Kingfish mentioned it's really not about the money it's simply a way to educate people on who, what the UMMA is all about.*
> 
> I am interested....Pending my schedule.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I just had a few questions, since this is the first time I had heard of the UMMA

What does a membership get you? How many members are there? What are the goals of the club? How do the club members plan to achieve these goals? Why would I want to join the UMMA? Etc.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Dr. Decoy said:


> I just had a few questions, since this is the first time I had heard of the UMMA
> 
> What does a membership get you? How many members are there? What are the goals of the club? How do the club members plan to achieve these goals? Why would I want to join the UMMA? Etc.


It's easiest if you check out the website..www.utahmudmotor.com
You'll find our mission statement and what we're all about there.

Keep in mind this organization is in it's infant stages however we're growing by leaps and bounds.

Noble


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Alright here's the deal...
Everyone is to meet at the Smith and Edwards parking lot right at 5am we'll be leaving from there around 5-5:10. If you miss the caravan keep my cell number close by and I'll give you directions (801) 721-0297. Some of us will then get back on I-15 and me Noorda at the Willard exit to launch there the others will follow Tony or Tyson out to the other launch.

The BBQ is a definite GO!!!! Bring your own meat, and some other side to share with the group. A bag of chips will work fine. If you like sauces for your hotdogs, hamburgers or stakes make sure to bring it. I'll be supplying the BBQ and grilling accessories.

If you're bringing decoys make sure they are labeled with your info. 

You'll need waders, shells, shotgun, membership $'s if you haven't signed up prior too and food. If you have a slate grey, tan, or black jacket or hoodie that will be better than camo print although this is really nitpicking. 

Dogs aren't going to be necessary due to the tender boat situation.

We'll be out for most of the day starting right at shooting light and wrapping up late afternoon early evening??? So, if you don't make it first thing in the morning no big deal swing on out during the afternoon. Again keep my cell phone number handy so I can come pick you up from the launch.

Any other questions post em' up I'm sure I left something out.

Josh


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

THis sounds like a great time and a great cause. I wish you all the best. I would love to come but I work. Anxious for a report!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Well.....
Geesh what a day. A HUGE thanks goes out to Tony (Diverfreak), Tyson (Tyson Rasmussen), Rob (???) and the Noorda clan (RMK800 & Stuckduck) without their help this deal would have NEVER taken shape. THANKS AGAIN!!! 
With close to twenty shooters this morning the turn out for the first annual UMMA duck shoot was bigger than I could have imagined. Thanks to all that made this event a HUGE success.

This is the beginning....










Ringing the lunch bell....










What really matters....










Half the rig....










The new face of the UMMA....










Thanks again and again for all the people that showed up this morning.

I've already got confirmation for next years UMMA duck shoot we won't be BBQing due to the fact that we'll have a full blown pig roast!!! 
Trust me this deal is going to get bigger and better every year. If you missed it this year you won't want to miss next years!!!

Josh


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

WHat a day!!! this was such an awesome experience to meet all you guys, hunt with some of the coolest guys in utah, see a lot of birds, and see a few fall in front of some sweet layout boats. i also want to thank josh, diverfreak, tyson, kingfish, and stuckduck, as well as the others who helped make this a sweet day. the pic of the spread doesnt even do it justice! sitting in the middle of close to 1000 decoys, scanning the horizons for incoming, unsuspecting ducks is the stuff dreams are made of. maybe that was corny but it was as fun as i imagined. 
All the UMMA guys have such class. you totally made me feel comfortable, and made the day very enjoyable getting to know you and hearing your stories. the turnout was good, lunch was good, the "guides" were good, the ducks worked pretty well, and i can still hear the distant whistle of goldeneyes, and the constant WHOO of the swans. thanks again to all who helped out and participated. cant wait for next year


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Where are the shots of the ducks?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Texscala said:


> Where are the shots of the ducks?


we never piled the birds together. it seemed everyones boat had a few here and their. with a different boat making runs in to gather the dead, or swat at the cripples.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks to all the guys at UMMA, it was a awesome day! It could not of gotten better. It was fun to meet you guys and get to know some new guys. Im stoked for next years already. Thanks again for the great day. Ryan


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Texscala said:


> Where are the shots of the ducks?


Like Kingfish mentioned most of the birds left at different times during the day so a "hero" shot wasn't available. More importantly than that is IT WAS ABOUT HOW MANY BIRDS GOT HARVESTED..it's about getting a great group of guys together that share a common passion.

What a great day...


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Not only that Josh, but you are one heck of a Barbecuer! By chance do you cater party's or deliver to the blind. Again good friends, great gear, great boats, and great food, the hunting wasnt so bad either!


DiverFreak


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like they got skunked! :twisted:


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

The sun set was bad A when we were picking up deeks!!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

its funny that the people who went had a great time and experienced a lot of classy people. those who didnt, only want to hear a magic number and see pics. i myself got 4, but i would bet the group as a whole had 20-30. bbflinger even limited on drake green wings while the rest of us were eating lunch. sorry about no pics, but it was difficult because a lot of guys with boats left early, or like was said earlier, a few ducks in each boat. still a great time though


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't wait to do it again, like I said on another forum I wish I could hunt like that every saturday it was amazing.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

HuntingCrazy said:


> Sounds like they got skunked! :twisted:


Sounds like someone is jealous they didnt have enough gas money to get out to the launch!

Trust me, the birds would have piled up if it wasnt 90% of the peoples first time laying down and shooting out of a layout!

DiverFreak


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Texscala said:


> Where are the shots of the ducks?


I could care less about numbers but do love to see a good picture of new guys with birds. No offense intended on my end. Some of my favorite hunts involve one bird that takes all day to finally get.

I am sure it was a lot of fun and would have come myself except that I had to pick up a new gun to add to the arsenal

Maybe next year


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i guess picking up a new gun is a half decent excuse to miss out on this. just dont let it happen again!!! you can see a couple pics of birds on the refugeforum if you check it out...


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

And if you dont have gas money next year, i will pick you up and return you. I will try to get Josh to do this one more time this season if freeze up doesnt happen for a while, if not we will have to do it twice next year!


DiverFreak


----------



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

if you do it again i'm in!!!! i had a blast, and i didn't even get in the layouts!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I would be in for sure if we did it again this year


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> I will try to get Josh to do this one more time this season if freeze up doesnt happen for a while, if not we will have to do it twice next year!
> 
> DiverFreak


If you do it again later in the year I would come with 3 others as my brother is moving down on 9th of Dec and this is just the kind of thing that could get him excited about duck hunting.

Keep us updated on if it ends up happening again this year.

The new gun shoots like a charm :lol:


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> HuntingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like they got skunked! :twisted:
> ...


You bet I'm jealous!!! Down south we only have jump shooting!!!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I would trade you a layout hunt for a jump shoot! Jump shooting is a very fun and exciting way to harvest waterfowl!

DiverFreak


----------

